# PSE Customer Service



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Great Story to hear about.

I've never heard anything bad about their customer service, in fact my bowtech and mathews local dealer says that pse/ar are probably better than mathews and bowtech to him. Not that the other 2 are bad, because their not. 

Good going PSE!


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

PSE has the best customer service bar none. I had a 98' Nova and discovered a crack in the limb this past october. I got ahold of Jay Salo at PSE and he informed me that my Nova only had a five year warranty on the limbs but they would change them anyway at no cost to me.:mg: I was floored with the service i had got from PSE. Nobody in the biz has better service. Heck they even put a new set of string and cables. Just for that my next bow will most definately be a PSE.


----------



## JTM80 (May 4, 2006)

Had a Cabelas outfitter bow which turned out to be made by pse. Bow did not want to paper tune so local dealer sent bow back. They fixed problem, installed new strings, Teflon cable slide, and redipped bow in new mossy oak FREE of charge. The work done probably cost more than originally paid for bow! Awesome customer service!!!!! PSE rocks in my book.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Only good things from PSE customer service.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

grouse said:


> Only good things from PSE customer service.


Yep theres an AS***LE in every crowd. 
I bought a used ar-37 a few years back and the camo was peeling around the grip.My local dealer sent it back to PSE and a week later I got it back.
It was re dipped had new limbs on it also new strings.I basically got a new bow.
Pse rocks in my book:thumbs_up


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

leon j chartier said:


> I bought a used ar-37 a few years back and the camo was peeling around the grip.My local dealer sent it back to PSE and a week later I got it back.
> It was re dipped had new limbs on it also new strings.I basically got a new bow.
> Pse rocks in my book:thumbs_up



What are you smoking? Im praising their customer service! You need to read a little more carefully!


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

PSE/Archery Research customer service has been absolutely excellent the times I've dealt with them.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------

